# Places to Get SSL Certs?



## mojeda (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm going to work on adding SSL to most/all of my websites and I'm curious to know as to what place might be the best place to get them from.

I already have a couple of certs, but what other places are there? I know NameCheap, GoDaddy are resellers for Comodo, RapidSSL as well as some others.


----------



## Mun (Aug 20, 2014)

Piggybacking off this topic, which is a good SSL with Linux support.

i.e. https://cdn.content-network.net/ isn't accepted by default on most linux OSes.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 20, 2014)

I'd recommend SSLs.com. It is run by Namecheap, but the site is dedicated to SSL and has better prices than the ones listed on Namecheap. They also give multi-year and bulk discounts, which would be good since you're securing multiple sites. Here is the page for their cheapest certs, the Comodo PositiveSSL series.

@Mun I use the same certificate (PositiveSSL) on, for instance, sha1.in, and it works fine on Firefox on Ubuntu 14.04. I'm pretty sure the reason your sites aren't authenticating is that you're forgetting the intermediary certificate. It should have been sent with your main certificate (probably has an extension of .ca-bundle), and it should be uploaded along with it and referenced with Apache's SSLCertificateChainFile (or your web server's equivalent).


----------



## sv01 (Aug 20, 2014)

mojeda said:


> I'm going to work on adding SSL to most/all of my websites and I'm curious to know as to what place might be the best place to get them from.
> 
> I already have a couple of certs, but what other places are there? I know NameCheap, GoDaddy are resellers for Comodo, RapidSSL as well as some others.


I purchase my SSL from gogetssl.com


----------



## Munzy (Aug 20, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> I'd recommend SSLs.com. It is run by Namecheap, but the site is dedicated to SSL and has better prices than the ones listed on Namecheap. They also give multi-year and bulk discounts, which would be good since you're securing multiple sites. Here is the page for their cheapest certs, the Comodo PositiveSSL series.
> 
> @Mun I use the same certificate (PositiveSSL) on, for instance, sha1.in, and it works fine on Firefox on Ubuntu 14.04. I'm pretty sure the reason your sites aren't authenticating is that you're forgetting the intermediary certificate. It should have been sent with your main certificate (probably has an extension of .ca-bundle), and it should be uploaded along with it and referenced with Apache's SSLCertificateChainFile (or your web server's equivalent).



That is the thing I am using the intermediary certificate.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 20, 2014)

cheapest... https://cheapsslsecurity.com/



D. Strout said:


> I'd recommend SSLs.com. It is run by Namecheap, but the site is dedicated to SSL and has better prices than the ones listed on Namecheap. They also give multi-year and bulk discounts, which would be good since you're securing multiple sites. Here is the page for their cheapest certs, the Comodo PositiveSSL series.


They're $8.95 for 1 yr Positive SSL, $4.99 if you buy a 5 year :

Cheaper: https://cheapsslsecurity.com/  $5.99 for 1 yr, $4.80 for 5 yr.  mini review: I've used them, no problems


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Aug 20, 2014)

I can do positive ssl from Comodo for 7/yr or $25 for 5 yrs which equals 5 a year. https://enterprisevpssolutions.com/evdsportal/index.php/cart/comodo-ssl-solutions/ We have sell just almost every SSL you can get from most providers.


----------



## yomero (Aug 21, 2014)

I just got one wildcard for $45 from "Garrison Host" =)


----------



## nunim (Aug 21, 2014)

I use GoGetSSL for all of my regular (i.e. non-wildcard) SSL purchases, usually can get a Comodo cert for around $4.


----------



## willie (Aug 22, 2014)

I think I might have bought some from https://cheapsslsecurity.com/

VPSboard regular Crissic.net also sells them at competitive prices: https://my.crissic.net/cart.php?gid=12

I think I may have bought my most recent cert through Crissic but I'm not sure.  Either way I have a VPS with them now that I'm happy with, and will probably buy my future certs through them.


----------



## Nett (Aug 22, 2014)

GoGetSSL is my fav


----------



## Shados (Aug 22, 2014)

StartSSL.


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 22, 2014)

I got a few from *GetSSL*


----------



## TekStorm - James (Aug 22, 2014)

Munzy said:


> That is the thing I am using the intermediary certificate.


 Not sure offhand what browsers you're having issues with, but using this SSL Certificate Checker to check www.enjen.net for example, it's indicating to update the certificate chain.  Checking cdn.content-network.net, with the same checker, it's showing errors and a resolution.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 25, 2014)

sv01 said:


> I purchase my SSL from gogetssl.com


Me too.

Using their Comodo Positive SSL for $4.12/yr (3 years) for my domains.


----------

